# Cranberry Upside-down Gingerbread



## kansasgirl (Oct 19, 2004)

This is wonderful and a great dessert for the holidays.

Cranberry Upside-down Gingerbread
2 c Cranberries 
1  Orange, peeled and cut into chunks 
3 tb Butter
1/3 c Maple syrup 
1/2 c Raisins 
1 1/4 c AP flour 
3/4 ts Baking soda 
1 ts Ground cinnamon 
1/2 ts Ground ginger 
1/4 ts Ground cloves 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/2 c Buttermilk 
1/4 c Butter, at room temp 
1/4 c Sugar 
1 Egg 
1/2 c Molasses 
2 tb Finely chopped preserved ginger 
Whipped cream 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Place cranberries and orange chunks in food processor; pulse to coarsely chop. Set aside. 
2.Melt 3 tb butter in a 9 in square baking pan in oven. Pour maple syrup over butter. 
3.Spoon cranberry mixture evenly over maple syrup in baking pan. Sprinkle with raisins, and set aside. 
4.In a large bowl, combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, ground ginger, cloves and salt. 
5.In blender or food processor, blend buttermilk, butter, sugar, egg and molasses until smooth, about 2 minutes. Add preserved ginger and blend until mixed. 
6.Pour wet ingredients over dry ingredients and mix thoroughly. 
7.Pour batter over cranberry mixture. Bake for 40-50 minutes. Loosen cake from edges of pan and invert immediately onto serving plate. Serve warm topped with a dollop of whipped cream.


----------



## Juliev (Oct 19, 2004)

sounds really good kansas!


----------



## Konditor (Oct 20, 2004)

*Kansasgirl*:  Thank you for posting your recipe.  I have made upside-down gingerbreads with many fruit variations – such as banana, peach, pear, and pineapple – now cranberry is on the radar! (I must compliment you for the inclusion of maple syrup.  Good understanding of flavor pairing.  Perhaps you may like to check out my pumpkin-cranberry custard recipe posted in a near-by thread?)


----------

